# Maxim pep aromasin lab results



## Bigjay73 (Dec 20, 2013)

On a test e 500 mg/ week cycle.  End of week 6.  Using maxim pep aromasin at .30 mg eod. Gonna scale back to .25 eod. Stuff is for real.


----------

